# Cherry shrimp vs penguin 350



## doulos668 (Jul 24, 2015)

I am getting 15 cherry shrimp this week. I know they will breed and I want this. I think my filter is going to suck the babies into it. I can't get a different filter for this tank. Has anyone used panty hose over the intakes to stop this? 

Thanks for the help!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Pantyhose will work fine. You may notice a slight decrease in how strongly water comes out of the filter, but it's better than losing your shrimp. Just make sure to clean it often, because with so little water flow able to get though it, even small amounts of larger debris can clog it quickly.


----------



## doulos668 (Jul 24, 2015)

Gotcha. Thank you!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Forget pantyhose, it clogs too quickly and shuts down the filter flow, royal pain to keep clean. I used penguin powerhead reverse-flow replacement filter sponges for intake covers when I kept cherry shrimp. An aquaclear filter sponge will also work, just cut it enough to fit over the intake. 
Alternatively, set up a 10 gallon with an air-driven sponge filter if you really want to raise cherry shrimp. Given their own tank and proper care 15 will become several hundred in a few months. You can easily keep a relatively ridiculous number of shrimp in a 10 gallon tank, very little bioload compared to fish.


----------



## doulos668 (Jul 24, 2015)

So that I'd a sponge that will fit over my current filter?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

The penguin filters have a hole all the way up through the middle. The aquaclears are solid blocks, but it doesn't take much to cut a couple slits for the intake. You don't need to cut out a hole, just an X in the middle about halfway down through.


----------



## doulos668 (Jul 24, 2015)

My shrimp will be here today!!!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------

